# Hanging around in the Alps



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Took the short cut across the lake near La Clusaz (north of Annecy) today.

This Alpine life is exhausting. 

Alpine Coasters, Zip wires, Marmot hunting. What next? Wolf baiting?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew! 

I thought you meant you had tried to drive the MH across the lake.

Wouldn't put it past you to try though!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

he might well try, a Swift is used to water I am told.  :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

pippin said:


> Phew!
> 
> I thought you meant you had tried to drive the MH across the lake.
> 
> Wouldn't put it past you to try though!


No way! He's too worried about water leaks!

Nice to see the weather has cheered up for you Barry.

Gary.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Must be a blooming strong cable


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The weather has been fine but I am sure it should be warmer. It was really cold this morning. Been about 22-24c around Annecy tbough today which is much lower than we have been

Might have a go on one of the those paraglider things next. Actually I saw one today with an engine (Microlite?) that looks more my kind of thing.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like fun! But how do you stop? :?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We will be there next week, guessing that the evenings are quite cool now so pack something warmer, am I right?

Enjoy yourself!! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> Looks like fun! But how do you stop? :?


There is a bloke at the other end and a landing platform with a massive padded pole should you run over. The blokes face looked a bit horrified as I came belting towards him and I hit the pole. I think he was used to small French kids.

Yes Groundhog as per other thread its been pretty cool on an evening but we have been up between 4000 and 5000 ft for a week or two. Down to 1500 now and the low tonight is supposed to be 10c.

Ive never been in the Alps as late on as this. Usually July so I dont know if its typical.

Its been great for activities during the day though, low 20's.

There are people swimming in lake Annecy. Hope to get the boat out if its warm enough


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Sounds like its going great  and you are really enjoying it

so pleased

Hope we will get away before the end of Sept but given the circumstances not sure

Aldra 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> Sounds like its going great  and you are really enjoying it
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope so Sandra!!

You never know, our paths might cross.

We will be heading back end of September. Will be heading south west from here. Had planned to get as far as Gavarnie in the Pyrenees but I dont think we will get that far. Maybe as far as Aveyron and Languadoc.


----------

